# 2021 Racing-No Spoilers



## rich p (8 Nov 2020)




----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2020)

Lets hope nothing interferes with the racing next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

Been a good season

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1325877020266549249?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2020)

Not long to go...
https://inrng.com/2020/11/2021-pro-cycling-calendar/


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2020)

We will see , of course we all want racing and normality to return asap but not at the expense of the health and welfare of all concerned.
I must admit as exciting as this years racing has been i was getign a bit of burnout from such a condensed calender and by the end of the vuelta i was just looking at results or that could be down to family whinging about more cycling i had recorded


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Nov 2020)

No Tour de Yorkshire in 2021.

View: https://twitter.com/letouryorkshire/status/1326540208565755904?s=19


----------



## roadrash (11 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No Tour de Yorkshire in 2021.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/letouryorkshire/status/1326540208565755904?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


>


I know it wasn't for everyone  But I enjoyed this race.Went a few times and it was a good atmosphere.


----------



## DRM (11 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> No Tour de Yorkshire in 2021.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/letouryorkshire/status/1326540208565755904?s=19



I have a horrible feeling that the Tour de Yorkshire will not come back, it was good while it lasted, I really hope I’m very wrong


----------



## roadrash (12 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I know it wasn't for everyone  But I enjoyed this race.Went a few times and it was a good atmosphere.




same here, i went to at least one stage each year


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2020)

Given it's come near me I've never actually seen any of it. Each time the Tour de Yorkshire has clashed with my son's racing and we've been away for a multi-day event.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Given it's come near me I've never actually seen any of it. Each time the Tour de Yorkshire has clashed with my son's racing and we've been away for a multi-day event.


I've mainly gone just to confirm how sh1t Yorkshire is compared to Lancashire


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I've mainly gone just to confirm how sh1t Yorkshire is compared to Lancashire



Lancashire's wetter. More boring. More derelict.

And I'm not from Yorkshire. You're all funny northerners to this East Midlander


----------



## SWSteve (12 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Given it's come near me I've never actually seen any of it. Each time the Tour de Yorkshire has clashed with my son's racing and we've been away for a multi-day event.



forgive me, but I find this astounding. Youth engagement to promote ambition should give them a chance to watch professional racing in person. There have been 2 big races in the UK as well as the Tour series. I would have expected youth/age group events to not clash with TdY or ToB.


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2020)

@ItsSteveLovell - I'd agree but unfortunately the Tour de Yorkshire clashed with the Isle of Man youth tour for three years in a row, together with other youth racing. The Tour of Britain is the same.


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> @ItsSteveLovell - I'd agree but unfortunately the Tour de Yorkshire clashed with the Isle of Man youth tour for three years in a row, together with other youth racing. The Tour of Britain is the same.


Blimey. How many months does the Isle of Man Youth Tour go on for?!?


----------



## SWSteve (13 Nov 2020)

mjr said:


> Blimey. How many months does the Isle of Man Youth Tour go on for?!?


It seems they ensure it clashes with every race possible, so I would imagine it starts the day of Cadel’s great ocean race and concludes the same day as il lombardia


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Dec 2020)

No fans 
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/...head-with-traditional-dates-but-without-fans/


----------



## roadrash (2 Dec 2020)

there will still be fans, just no corporate events, going to be a lot of lost revenue


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 Dec 2020)

roadrash said:


> there will still be fans, just no corporate events, going to be a lot of lost revenue



Nope, Belgian races last year were all effectively fan less, by which I mean if you stood in your doorway as the race came by fine but there were no gatherings allowed, for example, on any of the climbs. Moreover, for some of the races routes were not announced to the public in advance (Brussels classic) , this obviously doesn't work for the Tour of Flanders, but lockdowns here have been quite severe and the death-toll high so people were asked to, and did, kept away, largely over concerns that races would not run.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jan 2021)

Quick get me the odds for the Vuelta red jersey....
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...and-tour-in-his-debut-worldtour-season-488042


----------



## matticus (17 Jan 2021)

Nasty training RTA for Kelderman and team-mates:
https://www.bora-hansgrohe.com/en/news/pressemeldungen/update--unfall-beim-trainingcamp/477128121


Press Releases | 17.01.2021
*Update: Accident at team camp*

Today during training, several of our riders were involved in an accident with a car, which crossed the road and rode into our training group. Wilco Kelderman, Rüdiger Selig and Andreas Schillinger were taken to hospital, all conscious. Wilco sustained a concussion and a fractured vertebrae. Andreas sustained broken vertebrae in the cervical and thoracic spine. For both riders, we're aiming for conservative treatment. Rudi has also sustained a concussion, but no fractures.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2021)

^^^^ cant like that post^^^^, its happening all too often.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Quick get me the odds for the Vuelta red jersey....
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...and-tour-in-his-debut-worldtour-season-488042


You're such an ineos/sky fanboy Adam. Money to be made betting against them in UK bookies methinks


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> You're such an ineos/sky fanboy Adam. Money to be made betting against them in UK bookies methinks


Unashamedly Nick ! Although I feel I might allow myself a little support for Israel Cycling Academy 😁
All joking apart I don't mind any team...had a soft spot for AG2R a few years ago,I thought they rode some exciting races.Love Bardet as a rider,but now he's gone and there looking like there going to be focusing on the classics more ?
Anyway I wouldn't be to quick to back against Ineos,it's weird how people almost think they had a bad year in 2020.Theyll be back this season with a vengeance....if theres any fecking races on !


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Unashamedly Nick ! Although I feel I might allow myself a little support for Israel Cycling Academy 😁



Saw the local new recruit for Israel Cycling Academy whilst out this afternoon; he'd passed my son going up Holme Moss whilst he was coming down.

He looked a little bit ...


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2021)

The rookies train in Yorkshire....whilst Froome picks California ! Get your priorities right


----------



## gavroche (19 Jan 2021)

Thibault Pinot announced today that he will not be in the 2021 TdF but will do the Giro instead. He says the TdF does not have enough mountain stages for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Thibault Pinot announced today that he will not be in the 2021 TdF but will do the Giro instead. He says the TdF does not have enough mountain stages for him.


I'm not to sure what suits him past one day races...


----------



## mjr (19 Jan 2021)

So, is the 3rd Feb with Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana the first Pro race? Then UAE Tour on 21st kicks off the Men's World Tour, Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on 27th the first Women's Pro race and Strade Bianchi on 6th March first WWT.


----------



## gavroche (19 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not to sure what suits him past one day races...


Yes, he is mainly a stage winner, not a GC contender.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2021)

gavroche said:


> Yes, he is mainly a stage winner, not a GC contender.


To be fair I went to the Tour of Lombardy when he won that...think 2018 ? Anyway I can't ever see him as a three week contender, especially with the competition out there now.


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Jan 2021)

Pog to ride both Tour and Vuelta! UAE might be a team to beat


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2021)

Age is just a number 🙄

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1351954168458731520?s=19


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Jan 2021)

Maybe he buys his steaks from the same butcher as Valverde and Contador.


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Age is just a number 🙄
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1351954168458731520?s=19



Wrong section Adam. Doping git is thaddaway>>>>>>


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Jan 2021)

Tom Dumoulin giving cycling a miss for the time being.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...on-hold-and-leaves-jumbo-visma-training-camp/


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2021)

Sad to hear but good luck to him if thats what he wants, the weight of expectation and mental stress must be phenominal on a pro rider, saying that , i do hope he returns.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jan 2021)

Feck I allways thought he had one more big win in him ! Good luck and hope he's back...what's @roadrash gonna do now he can't say dumpmoulin 🙄


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2021)

Is this going ahead then? I guess so; a full start list.
I didn't realise that Chris Lawless had left Ineos for Total Direct Energie. Or if I knew, my addled old brain had forgotten!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-de-valence/2021/startlist


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Is this going ahead then? I guess so; a full start list.
> I didn't realise that Chris Lawless had left Ineos for Total Direct Energie. Or if I knew, my addled old brain had forgotten!
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/gp-de-valence/2021/startlist


Looks like it...hopefully all the riders can get into Spain ? 
Link to watch here.
https://tiz-cycling-live.io/live.php


----------



## roadrash (23 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> what's @roadrash gonna do now he can't say dumpmoulin


----------



## GoldenLamprey (23 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Tom Dumoulin giving cycling a miss for the time being.
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/to...on-hold-and-leaves-jumbo-visma-training-camp/


I don't think he has the mental strength to be a competitor any more, sadly. I don't see him coming back, which is a a shame. I like his direct responses in interviews


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jan 2021)

Turbo-Durbo takes the lead in the BikeExchangeSantosTourOfCelebrationDoWnUnder or whatever the TdU is called this year with only Aussie competitors


----------



## lyn1 (24 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like it...hopefully all the riders can get into Spain ?


Confusing picture
The Spanish authorities banned travel from UK on 22 December (by sea & air). Consequently, some British riders could not attend training camps in Spain eg Alpecin & Arkea ....Thwaites/Swift et al.
Canyon riders plus some individuals eg, Tanfield, appear to have travelled to Spain by ferry/road around 10 January, although a press release by Ribble said their team would not be doing this, because accessing Spain by road from UK via France was against French Covid regulations. St Piran seemed to take a similar view and stayed at home.
John Archibald was training at home, while his team Eolo Kometa held a camp in Oliva, Spain, so probably also in the same boat.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2021)

Promising start to the season I hope.I know it's not been long but it seems like a age ! 
https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-rouleur-journal/grand-prix-la-marseillaise-2021-preview


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2021)

its on eurosport player i think !!!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> its on eurosport player i think !!!


Can I contain my excitement.....


----------



## roadrash (29 Jan 2021)

have you been to the bookies yet....


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> have you been to the bookies yet....


I'm a reformed man....still counting my winnings.Had such a good year I've been ironing my money to fit under the floorboards.😁


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm a reformed man....still counting my winnings.Had such a good year I've been ironing my money to fit under the floorboards.😁


Don't notes melt these days?
Or did you only win loose change!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2021)

rich p said:


> Don't notes melt these days?
> Or did you only win loose change!


Oi pipe down will you...still jealous of that 50p win I had on Hirschi 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Feb 2021)

Ineos putting a weakened team in 😁

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1356302400198467585?s=19


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ineos putting a weakened team in 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1356302400198467585?s=19



Maybe they're peaking for this one...

...might be the last race of the season


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2021)

I presume none of the classics are taking place at the normal time slots in the season ?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2021)

Im seeing @rich p riding for Movistar and @roadrash maybe Trek ? 😁

View: https://twitter.com/tomowencc/status/1356627857435484160?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I presume none of the classics are taking place at the normal time slots in the season ?


More a case of fingers crossed for whatever at the moment I think.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...r-de-france-is-the-start-of-a-new-life-489502


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Im seeing @rich p riding for Movistar and @roadrash maybe Trek ? 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/tomowencc/status/1356627857435484160?s=19



Believe me, I'm extra safe!


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> Believe me, I'm extra safe!


Adam as an Israeli bog brush?
Or maybe Wanty's new stagiare, Dan Druff


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2021)

Brompton mailshot:

"Usually at this time of year, our community would be eagerly anticipating the announcement of the Brompton World Championship ballot and our planning for the day would already be in full swing. Unfortunately this year, things are very different.

It has been announced that RideLondon, scheduled to host the BWC in May, will be cancelled for 2021 due to the coronavirus pandemic. This decision has been taken by London authorities after engagement with partners involved in the planning of the event."


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Feb 2021)

Good to see Bernal is back on the saddle so to speak today.
In other news...Tao riding the Tour.

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1357084916186550275?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

Sh1t ! 

View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/1357093055115968512?s=19


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sh1t !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/EFprocycling/status/1357093055115968512?s=19



Hope that doesn't mean he'll underperform this year...

...like every other year


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

Top ten at today's stage.






Messy finish though that saw Pederson and Boassen Haggen lose some skin !


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

Finish from today

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1357360217110020100?s=19


----------



## mjr (4 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Finish from today
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1357360217110020100?s=19



Well that's a shoot show. Here's what I spotted: one rider skidded on the inside of the roundabout left-side, slid into another, two then ran into him, another bunny-hopped over him and another crashing rider and the exit island, then took out someone from the right-hand side before crashing off the right-hand kerb... and then there's bodies on the floor everywhere across both exits from the roundabout with streams of riders piling in from behind.

At least no barrier feet were involved! It looked like riders at the start of a season thinking they could handle bikes better than they did. There's not really much way to legislate against that except avoid all corners on the run-in, is there? I hope it settles down within a few races.


----------



## matticus (4 Feb 2021)

Highly spectacular! Not sure I've seen two streams of riders coming off a rond-point hit each-other like that.
I've seen much more technical corners in the last km though; nothing extraordinary about this incident overall.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2021)

The end of the "aero tuck" otherwise known as resting your bollox on the top tube ? 

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1357374049303814146?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Feb 2021)

Pretty good start list for this.Vlasov bookies favourite...Bernal back racing also.
https://sites.google.com/view/xcycling-site/previews/tour-de-la-provence-gc-preview?authuser=0
Meant to say it's on Eurosport and GCN player.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2021)

Cav makes yet another comeback and his second Quickstep debut on Sunday.
I hope he at least enjoys the experience regardless oif how well he does.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ma...second-quickstep-debut-at-clasica-de-almeria/


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2021)

Class stage at the Tour of Provence today,queen stage on Ventoux.Masterclass by Ineos with Sosa taking the stage and Bernal taking second,Allaphilipe third.Bernal looked good which is encouraging for the rest of the season.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Class stage at the Tour of Provence today,queen stage on Ventoux.Masterclass by Ineos with Sosa taking the stage and Bernal taking second,Allaphilipe third.Bernal looked good which is encouraging for the rest of the season.


We seem to have two 2021race threads. My fault I think. 
Shall I ask for this one to be closed or merged?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2021)

rich p said:


> We seem to have two 2021race threads. My fault I think.
> Shall I ask for this one to be closed or merged?


Sorry Rich probally me...maybe make one with spoilers ? One without.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2021)

Always been my favourite GT...good line up for this year as well.

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1365043749622022144?s=19


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Feb 2021)

I see Zoncolan is up again this year...


----------



## matticus (26 Feb 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Always been my favourite GT


Bloody hipsters.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> I see Zoncolan is up again this year...


Not the "Froome,Yates" steep side


----------



## Foghat (27 Feb 2021)

Good to see Het Volk kicking off the spring classics and semi-classics today. Hopefully 2021 won't suffer the same level of race calendar devastation as 2020.

Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne tomorrow to complete the opening Belgian weekend.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2021)

I've decided to do my weekend ride on Sunday so I can sit down and enjoy Strade Bianchi. So who's gonna win it?

Betting suggests Van Aert, Alaphillipe an Van der Poel are favourites. If Alaphillipe is in the lead selection coming into Siena he wins. But I've got a feeling he may not be...mechanicals always play a big part in SB. 

Van Aert for the win. But Pogacar and Bernal for a decent E/W bet. Doubt Pidcock can do anything....but I have occasionally been known to be wrong in my predictions


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2021)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/strade-bianche/2021/startlist

I love this race.
Simon Yates first outing since the Covid DNF in thge Giro.
WVA FTW!


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Mar 2021)

Can't wait to be able to get away and watch some of these races ! I miss Italy 😟
Hopefully be able to go to Lombardy later in year....I can dream.
Back to the race,I fancy Pidock for a each way bet.Ineos have a strong squad who should be able to help him ? 
Looking forward to it though.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2021)

should be a good un, looking forward to it.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> I've decided to do my weekend ride on Sunday so I can sit down and enjoy Strade Bianchi. So who's gonna win it?
> 
> Betting suggests Van Aert, Alaphillipe an Van der Poel are favourites. *If Alaphillipe is in the lead selection coming into Siena he wins*. But I've got a feeling he may not be...mechanicals always play a big part in SB.
> 
> *Van Aert for the win.* But Pogacar and *Bernal for a decent E/W bet*. *Doubt Pidcock can do anything*....but I have occasionally been known to be wrong in my predictions


You see, if you follow my predictions, you have to take the rough with the smooth. Two right, two wrong


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Mar 2021)

Close to a coin toss


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> You see, if you follow my predictions, you have to take the rough with the smooth. Two right, two wrong


It's called spread betting....pick as many as you can.....


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2021)

whos going to win paris nice then, love how sean kelly say ...PARISSS NICE.


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2021)

im gonna say Roglic


----------

